# Congrats to our giveway winners today!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We want to again congratulate our giveaway winners today.

Mike and Mike, *sub_crazy* and *MikeBiker* each win a $600 shopping spree at GIK Acoustics.









*moparz10* wins a SpectraCal package.









Thanks also to our sponsors, GIK Acoustics and SpectraCal for making these giveaways possible.

Thanks to all who participated and entered... and for being a member here at Home Theater Shack! 

As always, we still have giveaways underway right now and more being announced this month. Stay tuned!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations guys :T Enjoy these great prizes


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations to you all! Enjoy!! :clap:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats on the great gifts gentlemen.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!

Thanks to the sponsors and HTS for running these giveaways


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Winning the GIK Acoustics shopping spree has definitely made my day. 

I'm going to be relying upon the experts at GIK to determine which of their products will be the best for me to use. I've got a large open listening area with tall walls with little, but paint, on them. 

My thanks to Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics for the wonderful forum and the sponsorship.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Winners
A Nice Home Theater Tweak..., either way you look at it, NICE!!! This ought to help channel the movie director' spirit. 

Sonnie
HTS, unbelievable, I had no idea what I was signing on to. New people and new questions just keep on coming. Give-A-Way's WOW!!! :clap:


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd like to thank everyone for their kind congratulations.Thank You Home Theatre Shack for the opportunity.
A BIG Thank You to all the sponsors for this contest especially SpectraCal ! 
Congratulations to the other winners ! :yay2:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you so much to Sonnie, GIK Acoustics, the HTS crew and to all for the kind congratulations.

I will start a post to document the transformation of a bare room to an acoustically accurate one with the help of GIK and there fine products. It's actually excellent timing as not much has happened in the new room so this will be a great jump start.

Congratulations to MikeBiker and moparz10 on there win as well and thanks again to the Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations!! :T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats, guys! :woohoo:


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to the three winners! Enjoy


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> I'm going to be relying upon the experts at GIK to determine which of their products will be the best for me to use. I've got a large open listening area with tall walls with little, but paint, on them.





> I will start a post to document the transformation of a bare room to an acoustically accurate one with the help of GIK and there fine products. It's actually excellent timing as not much has happened in the new room so this will be a great jump start.


Congrats. I recommend focusing on diffusors and nice thick corner bass traps


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats all!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice prizes, congrats to all the winners :clap:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well done, I am sure you will all put the winnings to good use.

All the best,
Bill.


----------



## wxthomson (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations, enjoy your winnings!


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats, gentlemen. I'm envious.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Yah Man!!!
Nice work Gents!!! WOW!!! Great work All!!!


----------

